# The wait is killing me!



## 12Bravo (Jun 1, 2006)

I can't take waiting any longer


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 1, 2006)

I hear ya!

BTW, what is "essayons"? French I take it? "Let's go" or something similar maybe?

Ed


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 1, 2006)

Nevermind. Found it online.

"Let's try"? Good one! Is that your unit's motto?

Next question, where does the term "sapper" come from? Is it used to refer to combat engineers?

Ed


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 1, 2006)

Maybe we can come up with songs and artists to describe the wait.

Tom Petty

"The waiting is the hardest part"

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 1, 2006)

Come on Sapper, stop picking on the 11B's.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 1, 2006)

The only difference between a 11B and 13B is 5 points on the ASVAB. :dsgt:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 1, 2006)

I guess, then, that we almost got taken out by some sappers over in Iraq!

We were in our Bradleys in a stand-down mode after assaulting some enforced, dug-in positions that had unfortunately been vacated before we got there, unbeknownst to us. We found massive amounts of RPGs, other weapons and explosives. If they had hung around, they would have given us a run for the money.

Anyway, I'm in the top of the turret, head sticking out and I hear that unmistakable whistling of an incoming round. I think I yelled "incoming" and ducked down inside the Bradley. For some reason, I heard it pass overhead and then popped back up to see where it went (dumb probably). I got up just in time to see several dozen fellow soldiers diving into the sand by instinct. I mean, they were drinking coffee, chilliing, whatever and just through the coffee and did nose dives. It was hillarious after the fact.

The round hit about 15 feet behind one of the Bradleys, whose ramp was wide open and had people inside. But the round was a dud.

It turned out some EOD guys were trying to destroy some of the ammo we found and sent this one flying some how.

Maybe they weren't sappers afterall then?

Ed


----------



## ILvTigers (Jun 1, 2006)

In high school, I took the ASVAB, and it said the only occupation for me is to be a woodworker. :lol: I love doing hobby/crafts stuff, and I wouldn't mind learning woodworking, but I doubt I could make much money at it. At least I wouldn't have had to take the PE exam!


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 1, 2006)

The engineers we were used to seeing were the ones with the armored, folded up bridges on an M-60 chasis, I think it was. Is it called an MTLB maybe?

Ed

BTW, sorry to highjack this thread, but you were just sitting around "waiting" anyway, right? :thumbsup:


----------



## 12Bravo (Jun 1, 2006)

So when the envelope actually does arrive, are you going to tear it right open, or stare it...afraid of what it might say?


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 1, 2006)

I will have my wife open it... :bow: and the envelope too.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 1, 2006)

That's right. Its all coming back now! AVLB. An MTLB is some weird Russian-era personel carrier I believe.

Ed


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 1, 2006)

The envelope question is a good one.

I think I'll feel it in my hands for a few seconds, hoping for thin-ness, although that may be irrelevant. Then I'll just rip it open and go for the first word. I hope its "congratulations".

Ed


----------



## benbo (Jun 1, 2006)

I can tell the wait for the exam is tough when a bunch of men who have actually been in a war are stressing about it. Thanks for your service fellows.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 1, 2006)

> I can tell the wait for the exam is tough when a bunch of men who have actually been in a war are stressing about it. Thanks for your service fellows.


Funny! I never looked at it that way. :rotfl:

But I think I'm more nervous about this danged test than I was back then. At least it FEELS that way now. Probably a different story back then. : USA :

Ed


----------

